# Lavadora Otsein no centrifuga a total revoluciones



## jordani (Nov 11, 2016)

Hola mi pregunta es la siguiente tengo una lavadora  OTSEIN HOOVER MODELOODYT 6102D-37 que se le ha partido la correa resulta que sin la correa motor, el motor hace el centrifugado bien correctamente pero cuando se le pone la correa no da las suficientes revoluciones para centrifugar. Le he cambiado el triac del centrifugado y la correa nueva original y de momento sigue igual.
Alguien me podría decir que puedo hacer.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## josemaX (Nov 11, 2016)

He recordado esta entrada y dicen de probar cambiar el condensador del motor.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/problema-motor-lavarropas-automatico-107224/


----------



## jordani (Nov 12, 2016)

No lleva lleva escobillas en el motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2016)

¿ Triac incorrecto que no dispara correctamente ? 

Probá una lámpara de filamento de unos 25 W en paralelo con el motor y sin correa 

Cambiar carbones
Limpiar colector con piedra pomez
Verificar-cambiar tacómetro del motor


----------



## jordani (Nov 14, 2016)

Comprobe las escobillas y estan correctas me da la sensacion de que sea el tacometro pero no lo encuentro suelto lo venden ya con el motor.
Lo mirare de segunda mano haber si hay alguno suelto.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2016)

Probaste el motor solo sin correa y con lámpara de filamentos de 20 Watts en paralelo ?


O podés comprar otro motor usado


----------



## asilvano (Nov 2, 2021)

*H*ola. *S*oy nuevo en el foro. *S*aludos a todos,  tengo una *O*tsein *H*oover ohnt 11.6-37. carga superior y 6 kg. *L*levo dos años con ella parada y no he querido llamar al técnico por que vivo a 30 km de *L*eon y me va a meter la del pulpo por el desplazamiento. *N*o se si se puede preguntar aqui pero que hago? *H*e comprobado el motor, las escobillas están bien, el bloquea puertas bloquea la puerta pero nada le pongo un programa, bloquea la puerta, hace un click atrás en la placa principal y no hace nada. *S*e quedan encendidas la luz de puerta y start fijas. *G*racias


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2021)

Si se queda la luz de puerta parece que es que el detector va mal. Intenta limpiarlo bien. Para probar si es eso, puentealo tomando las debidas precauciones. Si es, lo desmontas y vas a comprar uno igual.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 2, 2021)

La mayoría de las veces el bloquea puerta cuando falla bloquea pero no hace la conexión pertinente para que funcione la lavadora y con el tiempo termina bloqueando permanentemente.
Como dice @Scooter revisa los tres cables que lleva y comprueba cuál son los dos que se deben puentear para salir de dudas.


----------



## asilvano (Nov 2, 2021)

*L*o haré en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo y ya os diré. *G*racias y saludos.


----------

